# Have any bondholders been burned in Ireland?



## partnership (4 Dec 2011)

Please help me settle an argument with someone re bondholders. I am sure I read somewhere that some junior bondholders did take a haircut or have losses imposed - not enough I know. Can anyone tell me for definate if this happened and perhaps post a link to when and how much please?  Enda made reference to it in his speech as well.


----------



## Protocol (5 Dec 2011)

Yes, it did happen.

But only to subordinated bondholders in banks, aka junior bondholders.

Senior bank bonds are being repaid in full.

Even though many senior bank bonds are unsecured and fall outside the blanket Govt guarantee, they will be repaid by Anglo / INBS and the other banks.


----------



## Protocol (5 Dec 2011)

http://bondwatchireland.blogspot.com/


This blog tracks the bank bonds as they are repaid.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Dec 2011)

Protocol said:


> Even though many senior bank bonds are unsecured and fall outside the blanket Govt guarantee, they will be repaid by Anglo / INBS and the other banks.



As indeed were all depositors paid in full, despite having placed their money on deposit knowing that the only "guarantee" they had was 90% of €20,000.


----------

